# [PHPMYADMIN] aux abonnés absent :/(résolu)

## mysix

Bonjour,

J'ai installer phpmyadmin mais je n'arrive pas à le lancer pour la simple raison qu'il ne se trouve pas dans /var/www/localhost/htdocs mais il se trouve dans /usr/share/webapps/phpmyadmin et au même titre que phpsysinfo.

Une solution ?Last edited by mysix on Tue Apr 06, 2010 11:55 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ghoti

Ça date un peu mais à l'époque, je m'étais basé sur ce tuto.

Cela concerne lighttpd; pour Apache ou autre, je passe la main à l'équipe !  :Wink: 

----------

## mysix

OK merci !

En faite aucunement besoin de lighttrucchose, suffis juste d'utiliser la commande : webapp-config

Merci   :Very Happy: 

----------

